

Ask HN: Payment options for online services? - mean

Hi,<p>I'm launching an online service soon and was wondering what is the best way to collect small payments ($1-5) from users in the US? 
Premium SMS is often used in Europe, but my understanding is that this is  not so popular in the US - is this correct?
Anyway, what is the option that makes it the easiest for users to pay me?
Thanks!
======
teej
<http://www.searchyc.com> delivers:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=432284>

------
cnu
Amazon Flexible Payment System? - <http://aws.amazon.com/fps/>

------
dnoxs
paypal

